# Brand New MB Quart DSC4125 4ch Amp must sell Cheap



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

MB Quart DSC4125 Brand **Must sell CHEAP** : eBay Motors (item 200458609977 end time Apr-13-10 10:59:01 PDT)

That is the link to the listing on Ebay it is brand new and I am shipping at my cost. Thank you for looking.


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

tttt


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Violates the policies set forth in DIYMA, close the thread.

Edit:

No, it doesn't. Nevermind.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Violates the policies set forth in DIYMA, close the thread.


how?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

oh wait, do sub 50 posters get a pass on this subforum?

My bad. 

um...


Free bump?


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

ttt the auction has a day left


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

ttt auction ends today in a couple hours.


----------



## x97chevy (Dec 18, 2009)

It is sold, not sure if you guys lock this thread??


----------

